# advice plz! 800 points double tournament



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

Hey all! Me and a m8 of mine are playing a doubles tourney soon with about 800 points allowed per player. We decided to band our WoC and Beastmen together. Problem is, 800 points of beastmen leaves the beastmen short on what they need, a strong magic phase. So how would you build a beastmen army of 800 points? Shaman heavy (go for naked Great bray shaman) with possibly herdstone? Are minotaurs viable? Just go for fighty characters and try to lob a BSB in there? Note that my m8 will probably be fielding a unit of chaos knights along with plenty of chaos warriors.

also note I can't field to big of a army as I am fairly limited by my amount of gors, ungors and bestigors (40 gors, 30 bestigors, 10 ungors)

anyone have any thoughts?


----------

